# UROLOGY CODERS--Revision of vesicourethral anastomosis



## rmiller2012 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Co-Coders: 

I have having a terrible time trying to find the correct CPT for a vesicourethral anastomosis revision.   There is nothing even close in the CPT.  Trying not to use "unlisted urinary procedure"   53899


----------

